# Our little guard dog... against mice! lol



## coco_little_bear

We discovered there's a mice problem in the new house we moved to. The landlord put poison, but I got rid of it obviously as I'd rather have mice than risk Lilo eating some poison! There are a few traps hidden in places Lilo can't get to, but so far they've been useless. 

Anyway last week Lilo spotted one in the kitchen and started hunting it like crazy, barking at it. It was a really intense chase lol, she even made a pile of empty boxes fall down in the process and nearly caught it before it escaped and set off a mouse trap that nearly caught it. Since then she goes around the house and the kitchen looking in all corners and we haven't seen any mice since!  It turns out that a chi is the best pest control, who would have known. lol It made me laugh so much, I had to share. :lol:

Do your chis like to hunt? Have they ever managed to catch something? I wonder if she'd actually be able to catch one! :lol:


----------



## debrawade10

Mine love to hunt for squirrels at home and lizards when we are in Florida. They are crazy when outside because they are so distracted. Raisin actually caught a squirrel once, but it got away. She actually loves to get up into trees to get closer.


----------



## coco_little_bear

debrawade10 said:


> Mine love to hunt for squirrels at home and lizards when we are in Florida. They are crazy when outside because they are so distracted. Raisin actually caught a squirrel once, but it got away. She actually loves to get up into trees to get closer.


Oh Lilo loves hunting squirrels too (and birds), though she's never come anywhere near catching one! For some reason I never pictured dogs keeping mice away like cats do, but it makes sense. I hope she carries on terrorising them enough so they stay away. lol


----------



## Huly

BG and Sonny chased a rabbit out of the yard. My two basset hounds were watching it eat grass but it took the chis to get it out! LOL


----------



## quinnandleah

Not sure if this counts but Leah hunts flies and she has been pretty successful catching them. We don't have many since I've moved to my own place but she still tries to get ones she sees outside.


----------



## coco_little_bear

Huly said:


> BG and Sonny chased a rabbit out of the yard. My two basset hounds were watching it eat grass but it took the chis to get it out! LOL


haha that's so funny!! 



quinnandleah said:


> Not sure if this counts but Leah hunts flies and she has been pretty successful catching them. We don't have many since I've moved to my own place but she still tries to get ones she sees outside.


Ah yes, Lilo chases bugs too.


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong

My first Chihuahua caught and killed a mouse before. I was so shocked! My second chi never caught or even seem interested in hunting. Minnie my current chi mix seems always be "on the trail" of something outside but has yet to actually catch something lol.


----------



## joeandruth

From the Schipperke page of the AKC:

The small, foxlike Schipperke is known for its mischievous expression and distinctive black coat, which stands off from the body and is harsh to the touch. This enthusiastic, joyful, and sometimes willful dog has a thickset and cobby body, and lacks a tail. Although historically a watchdog and vermin hunter, today this ageless breed enjoys competing in conformation, agility and obedience, often well into its teens.

As for our Simcha, he has hunted down and killed two anoles [also known as American Chameleons]. When he catches one, he holds it in his mouth, shakes it around, drops it, catches it again, etc. etc. He has never dismembered or decapitated any of them, thankfully. I assume they die from shock and fear.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Many breeds of British terriers were bred to control rats and mice. Chihuahuas may also have been used to keep houses vermin free many years back, as well as being a food source (yuck!)


----------



## Saqqara

I read somewhere that just having a cat or dog in your house will help discourage mice and rats from setting up shop. 
Cai has never seen a mouse/rat. I'm sure if he had the chance he would hunt them. I think most small dogs were created to kill mice/rats. He watches squirrels but doesn't try to chase them. Cats on the other hand...lol Our apartment complex has feral cats running all over the place. At first, Cai pretty much ignored them. Then when he hit puberty at about 10 months, they became enemy number 1. Lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus

How cute 
We recently discovered that Venus likes to chase rabbits :lol: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Giubba

Camille, I've been told that no London no mice!
Wish you got some camera turned on, it can become viral, you know?


----------



## whipandchi

Frankie killed a rat just outside our door - good girlie!!


----------



## coco_little_bear

LivingOurLoveSong said:


> My first Chihuahua caught and killed a mouse before. I was so shocked!


Oh wow! That's the thing, Lilo has always loved hunting and so did my previous chi Coco, but I never expected them to catch anything. lol



joeandruth said:


> As for our Simcha, he has hunted down and killed two anoles [also known as American Chameleons]. When he catches one, he holds it in his mouth, shakes it around, drops it, catches it again, etc. etc. *He has never dismembered or decapitated any of them*, thankfully. I assume they die from shock and fear.


Omg I'm glad he never dismembered or decapitated any too. :lol: Lilo does the whole shake it, drop it, catch it again, toss it in the air thing... but only with toys... so far! She's practicing. lol 



Wicked Pixie said:


> Many breeds of British terriers were bred to control rats and mice. Chihuahuas may also have been used to keep houses vermin free many years back, as well as being a food source (yuck!)





Saqqara said:


> I read somewhere that just having a cat or dog in your house will help discourage mice and rats from setting up shop.
> Cai has never seen a mouse/rat. I'm sure if he had the chance he would hunt them. I think most small dogs were created to kill mice/rats. He watches squirrels but doesn't try to chase them. Cats on the other hand...lol Our apartment complex has feral cats running all over the place. At first, Cai pretty much ignored them. Then when he hit puberty at about 10 months, they became enemy number 1. Lol


Yeah it makes a lot of sense that they were made to catch mice/rats, I guess I just never pictured my tiny chi in this way. She's been very effective so far. 

Oh, my previous chi Coco hated cats and chased them too! Lilo doesn't really care about them. Cats on the other hand want to attack her! They get into an attacking position and Lilo just sits looking unfazed. 



lilbabyvenus said:


> How cute
> We recently discovered that Venus likes to chase rabbits :lol:


Awww poor rabbits though! Not that mice and rats deserve to be chased more, but I love rabbits. lol



Giubba said:


> Camille, I've been told that no London no mice!
> Wish you got some camera turned on, it can become viral, you know?


Yeah I wish I could have filmed it.  I'd say that's very true about north london in my experience! I've never had any problems when living in the south, but both houses I've lived in in the north have had mice! 



whipandchi said:


> Frankie killed a rat just outside our door - good girlie!!


Wow so I was underestimating chis, they are capable of actually catching things.


----------

